# Ways to ship shrimp



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wondering what methods people are using to ship shrimp. I read a great article through a link I found through searching the forums, but would appreciate hearing some other methods people are using. With summer coming up what do you do about high temps. Do you feel Kordon breather bags are worth it? I've shipped with Christmas moss before, but would floaters like salvinia or duckweed be fine to use?

Thanks


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I wouldn't risk floaters.. Without light, there's a good possibility they might turn to mush (especially during hot weather), when that happens, the shrimp will get affected by the mush's waste, and you know the end result . Any moss is fine though.

Anyway, yeah, Kordon breather bags are simply the way to go; added with little amounts of the shrimp's aquarium water, tie the bag nice and tight, pack the bag in along with insulation in a shipping box, shipping label, and off they go; that's it, really.. Well, that's how I ship them.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the response, I was worried about using floaters. I have tons of salvinia, but no moss at the moment. 

Would plant clippings like say wisteria, would that work in place of moss?

Are cool packs needed for high temps? It's starting to get pretty hot where I am.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I was hoping some others would chime in, but I am happy to report my first shipment arrived today to recipient and went well, no deaths and it was two dozen shrimp plus 4 extras. Didn't use breather bags because I only had regular ones. 

I am still curious if anyone has any experience with using plant clippings or if that is a bad idea?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Like neon said plant clipping would has a chance to die and effect the shrimp.
You can always use like a piece of foam, floss filter. Or something like that.

Sent from my Samsung Note, the "Phablet"


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

h4n said:


> Like neon said plant clipping would has a chance to die and effect the shrimp.
> You can always use like a piece of foam, floss filter. Or something like that.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note, the "Phablet"


Thanks that is the answer I was looking for. Filter floss is actually what I had used this time, I've got some java and Christmas moss growing now.


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

Plants arent going to die during a 3 day shipping period. And if its so hot the plant wilts/melts id also be worried about the shrimps being cooked at that point. Filter floss works also, just a choice for the shipper. Dont worry either way as long as its warmer than 40 and colder than 100 youre good

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ShrimpUSA.com (Aug 19, 2012)

Full Breather bags are the way to go . Just fill about halfway with water or so and twist the top then a simple but snug knot . Make sure all the twist come thru the hole when tying . The shrimp can easily die if they do not have something to hang on to so fine leaved plants work best Java Moss , Naja Grass etc. and you do need enough for all the shrimp to be able to grab onto . Filter pad material also works and duckweed is fine ( gets rid of some ammonia likely ) but stay away from larger leaved plants as they really do not serve the purpose . Also lots of insulation and it needs to completely fill the box . Water volume also keep's the temp down as well . More important if it's really hot just ship it hold for pickup free at USPS.com and very effective even up to 110-115 degrees . Cooperation between you and the reciever is important as well . Try to avoid the possibility of a long mailvan ride or sitting in the sun or ( shudder ) a metal mailbox in the heat . Also consider the temp at your location sometimes waiting a day or 2 can make a huge difference . Sort facilities in this heat can be an issue as well as the rolled up windows in the mailvan while they are making local deliveries or eating lunch . Think the whole process through and consider temps at your and their location


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

USPS, foam insulation, Kordon bag, pack day of shipping, pics:

http://shrimpery.com/blog/item/5-how-to-ship-shrimp


----------

